# App SKYPE



## Rico 971 (30 Avril 2012)

Une fois inscrit sur skype et après avoir pris un abonnement, peut téléphonent à une personne qui n'est pas sur skype?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (30 Avril 2012)

Oui depuis Skype tu peux téléphoner à proprement parler au téléphone que tu veux, et ce depuis un Mac; ça doit être pareil depuis un iPad (en Wifi ou 3G bien sûr). 
Saches quand même que la communication se paye en crédits Skype, et que c'est extrêmement cher.


----------

